# putting 2 and 2 together



## iliketoridebikes (Apr 11, 2003)

i just read the other day that it was 10 years ago this year that Trek signed a 10-year licensing agreement with Greg Lemond to sell bikes under his name. i also heard a completely unsubstantiated rumor from a customer of mine that Trek was going to buy Eddy Merckx out. Given the strange behavior of Greg Lemond lately (could be considered bad press), does anyone else smell what's cookin' here? Just wondering if anyone else out there had heard anything. Being a Lemond/Trek dealer, this situation could affect me, and Trek certainly would not leak anything out for fear that current Lemond sales would tank. But of course i haven't asked them yet.


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

*interesting...*

Both bike shops that I have dealings with dropped the Lemond brand this year.


----------

